

Rdio and Spotify side-by-side interface comparison - mortenjust
http://mortenjust.com/2011/02/20/side-by-side-spotify-and-rdio-for-iphone/

======
alexophile
That last category is really telling. Successfully integrating your tastes
into the user experience seems to elude pretty much all music players that
make a go at it (excluding Pandora, which does exclusively that.) I think this
is largely because, not only do your tastes not necessarily match those of
your friends, but they frequently don't match your own tastes from last week.

So Rdio shows a page of what's in heavy rotation amongst my friends - but it's
not accompanied by any sort of indication that I'm likely to enjoy any of
these. My suggestion would be to use some of that $17M to buy up like.fm and
push _hard_ on recommendations.

------
jasonkester
The thing that bothered me about Spotify is that it seems to want me to type
in my entire music collection, and then select individual songs to listen to.
It just seems like work.

What I expected before installing was that it would work something like Genius
in iTunes, where you give it a starting point and it just starts playing music
based on a relatively smart algorithm.

Once one of these music-as-a-service things gets that bit right, I'll be back.

~~~
saturdaysaint
MOG does what you're looking for rather nicely - just switch on "MOG Radio"
and it provides a Pandora-like station with similar artists.

I liked that but have gravitated to Rdio, which doesn't have that option in
its mobile app yet - it's much, much faster (at both search and playback) than
any of the other services I used. They recently implemented a Genius function
in their (excellent) browser client, so I expect it in their apps soon
enough...

~~~
alexophile
The mobile app does have the "artist radio" function, but there's still some
kinks that need to be worked out of it (goes for desktop and mobile)

There's also "recommendations" which I assume uses the same data to provide
1:1 recommendations for new artists based on your recent listening history.

